# [SOLVED] Kernel not quite right

## sjorna

Greetings;

I've built my kernel from gentoo-sources and most things appear to be working okay (I've booted, so it's at least a good start).  One of the issues I'm facing is that the kernel/KDE don't seem to recognize my audio devices properly.  I also think this is partially related to the graphics hardware (including HDMI).

My machine is a HP Pavilion dm-1.  LSPCI for Audio and VGA hardware is:

```
lspci -nn | grep -i -e "audio" -e "vga"

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 7310] [1002:9809]

00:01.1 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6250/6310] [1002:1314]

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller [1022:780d] (rev 01)

```

I'm using ATI Proprietary drivers (fglrx) as I've had little success with 'radeon'.

My symptoms are these:

When I log in to KDE, I get my normal login sound, however kmix doesn't show a volume level (and I can't change it outside of alsamixer).  KDE audio config shows an STAC92xx analog device and an HDMI device.  I've built snd_hda_intel as a module which has loaded correctly.

My graphics, while usable, are not fully using the proprietary drivers.  my Xorg.0.log reads:

```

[    20.383] (--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9809) found

[    20.395] (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:1) found

[    20.399] (II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for this release

[    20.399] (II) AMD Video driver is signed

[    20.401] (II) fglrx(0): pEnt->device->identifier=0x1c18a40

[    20.401] (II) fglrx(0): === [xdl_xs113_atiddxPreInit] === begin

[    20.401] (II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

[    20.401] (II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

```

I have the wireless working using rt2800pci (though I have yet to do any significant load testing), and while the bluetooth device is identified in lspci, it's not detected by KDE (which I assume is normal since I'm using rt2800pci and not the proprietary drivers that won't build for me).

I've tried rebuilding xorg-drivers and re-emerging ati-drivers with no success.  I'm basically at a loss now to what I can try.

Anyone have any suggestions?

Cheers;

-S

[edit]

To clarify, I don't think my audio hardware is being detected/presented properly, which I believe is in part because my graphics hardware is not being detected properly for some reason.  What I am looking for is tips that may help either my GPU or audio devices to be properly detected or pointers on drivers that I may need to build.  I've tried Debian HCL, and it's output from my `lspci` was woefully incomplete (though I included what I could from what it told me).

Cheers

[/edit]Last edited by sjorna on Mon Aug 26, 2013 6:01 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

I've yet to see a laptop's internal speakers be routed from the HDMI controller's audio subsytem; I'd make sure all Azalia/Intel HD Audio options are set properly (make sure you're selecting CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL which is a different driver than CONFIG_SND_INTEL_*).

----------

## sjorna

My config and modulles around the sound are below.  The only thing that I'm curious about with it is would the snd_pcm module cause any problems?  I'm only loading the snd_hda_intel module in my conf.d/modules, so the rest are automatically pulled in.

Cheers.

```
wraeth@ansible /usr/src/linux $ grep -e 'CONFIG_SND_INTEL' -e 'CONFIG_SND_HDA' .config

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

wraeth@ansible /usr/src/linux $ lsmod | grep snd

snd_hda_codec_idt      52395  1 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     26784  1 

snd_hda_intel          29745  4 

snd_hda_codec          87393  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6021  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                74866  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

snd_page_alloc          6962  2 snd_pcm,snd_hda_intel

snd_timer              18344  1 snd_pcm

snd                    56867  15 snd_hwdep,snd_timer,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_pcm,snd_hda_codec,snd_hda_intel

```

----------

## eccerr0r

That seems OK...what did alsa detect?

cat /proc/asound/card

As for video, you tried using aticonfig to generate a config file?  Or simply run X without a config file?

----------

## sjorna

Okay, so some progress:

It turns out that the reason my graphics weren't working as I expected them to was because, probably due to my trying to get the 'radeon' driver working, KDE or KDM had automatically and silently disabled OpenGL detection/use.  Once I did some digging and poking, I re-enabled it and things are looking the way I expected them to.  The issues with the Xorg.conf can wait since it seems to be working well enough - I was simply jumping at shadows with it since I was looking for a problem.

As for the sound:

```
$ cat /proc/asound/cards

 0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0x90344000 irq 45

 1 [Generic_1      ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0x90340000 irq 46

```

Phonon configuration shows:

 - HD-Audio Generic (STAC92xx Analog)

 - default

 - hw:0,3

 - hw:1,0

 - HD-Audio Generic, STAC92xx Analog (Default Audio Device)

 - HD-Audio Generic, HDMI 0 (HDMI Audio Output)

Using the 'Select Master Channel' option on Kmix has a drop-down showing two "HD-Audio Generic" devices, both of which have no channels.

Alsa Mixer, when first opened, shows the device (with an S/PDIF channel with no volume) as:

```
Card: HD-Audio Generic

Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI

```

I change change device to:

```
Card: HD-Audio Generic

Chip: IDT 92HD87B2/4

```

This second device in alsamixer has multiple channels with appropriate volumes (Master, Headphone, Speaker, PCM, Mic Jack, Mute-LED).

I've also rebuilt media-libs/gstreamer, media-libs/phonon-gstreamer and kde-base/kmix just in case they originally built in the wrong order or something...  Kmix still shows no volume control, just a blank speaker...

Cheers...

----------

## eccerr0r

It seems like it found your hardware but got the wrong default device?

Are you using pulseaudio?

Unfortunately I'm not using KDE so I don't know what the UI is like there, but on my system alsamixer has three "cards"

- "default" (which is PulseAudio) "hw:-"

- Intel "hw:0"

- ATI HDMI port "hw:1"

If you have something like this, the hardware is detected and you're using pulseaudio.

In /proc/asound/cards there's just the two:

```
 0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel

                      HDA Intel at 0xea100000 irq 46

 1 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic

                      HD-Audio Generic at 0xe5020000 irq 47

```

Do you have USE=alsa ?

What is your emerge --info look like?

----------

## sjorna

The backend being used at the moment is Gstreamer.  As mentioned above, I've also tried rebuilding it against my current kernel just in case, with no success.

When using the configuration of Kmix to select sound devices, it lists five entries:

HD-Audio Generic (STAC92xx Analog)

HD-Audio Generic, STAC92xx Analog (Default Audio Device)

hw:1,0

hw:0,3

default

Alsa Mixer lists two devices (plus a default which matches the first):

0 -- Card: HD-Audio Generic; Chip: ATI R6xx HDMI

1 -- Card: HD-Audio Generic; Chip: IDT 92HD87B2/4

As mentioned, sound does appear to play when using the following devices (as per Kmix/Alsamixer):

(alsamixer) Dev 1: Chip: IDT 92HD87B2/4

(kmix) HD-Audio Generic (STAC92xx Analog)

(kmix) hw:1,0

Setting Kmix to use the 'hw:1,0' device causes an error on logon stating that the device couldn't be used.

I'm using the standard KDE desktop profile with a couple of minor changes.  My emerge info is:

```
wraeth@ansible ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.12.2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.8.13-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.8.13-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_E1-1200_APU_with_Radeon-tm-_HD_Graphics-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     1643680 total,    290672 free

KiB Swap:    2097148 total,   2097148 free

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 23 Aug 2013 02:15:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

ccache version 3.1.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5, 3.2.5-r1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3, 1.11.6, 1.12.6

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.7 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync: rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="cxx unicode python_targets_python3_2 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author"

CAMERAS="ptp2"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* *.py[co] *$py.class */dropin.cache"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-xuGPH7RIFM,guid=8601a5fcc7513daad25055ac521a90e0"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="default"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DM_CONTROL="/var/run/xdmctl"

EDITOR="/usr/bin/vi"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp -P \${port} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo ftp://ftp.swin.edu.au/gentoo http://gentoo.aditsu.net:8000/ http://archive.mmu.edu.my/gentoo"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS=""

GS_LIB="/home/wraeth/.fonts"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/wraeth/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/wraeth/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/wraeth/.gtkrc:/home/wraeth/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc"

HOME="/home/wraeth"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="prefix"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_MULTIHEAD="false"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="4"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.60"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/1"

KONSOLE_DBUS_WINDOW="/Windows/1"

KONSOLE_PROFILE_NAME="Shell"

LANG="en_AU.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE=""

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_amd64_fbsd="lib64"

LIBDIR_n32="lib32"

LIBDIR_n64="lib64"

LIBDIR_o32="lib"

LIBDIR_ppc="lib32"

LIBDIR_ppc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_s390="lib32"

LIBDIR_s390x="lib64"

LIBDIR_sparc32="lib32"

LIBDIR_sparc64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib32"

LIBDIR_x86_fbsd="lib32"

LIBGL_DRIVERS_PATH="/usr/lib64/dri:/usr/lib32/dri"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="en_AU en"

LOGNAME="wraeth"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.axv=01;35:*.anx=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.axa=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

MAIL="/var/mail/wraeth"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.6.3/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.23.1/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang)"

MULTIOSDIRS="../lib64:../lib32"

NETBEANS="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="amd"

OPENGL_PROFILE="ati"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

PHP_TARGETS="php5-4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="ppc sparc64-freebsd ppc-openbsd x86-openbsd ppc64 x86-winnt x86-fbsd ppc-aix alpha arm x86-freebsd s390 amd64 arm-linux x86-macos x64-openbsd ia64-hpux hppa x86-netbsd ppc64-linux x86-cygwin amd64-linux ia64-linux x86 sparc-solaris x64-freebsd sparc64-solaris x86-linux x64-macos sparc m68k-mint ia64 mips ppc-macos x86-interix hppa-hpux amd64-fbsd x64-solaris m68k sh x86-solaris sparc-fbsd"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/bin"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log warn error"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save_summary:log,warn,error,qa echo"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/portage/pym"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="security.*"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

PORT_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORT_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PRELINK_PATH_MASK="/usr/lib64/klibc:/usr/lib64/libfreebl3.so:/usr/lib64/libnssdbm3.so:/usr/lib64/libsoftokn3.so"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/wraeth"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

QT_PLUGIN_PATH="/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins:/home/wraeth/.kde4/lib64/kde4/plugins/:/usr/lib64/kde4/plugins/"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -avP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port=22 ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh -p\${port} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/opt/bin:/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.6.3"

RPMDIR="/usr/portage/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/ansible:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/5552,unix/ansible:/tmp/.ICE-unix/5552"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="aacc17bcb0114000ae4e6e1cab8465e3"

SHLVL="2"

SYMLINK_LIB="yes"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.au.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

TERM="xterm"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr encode exif fam fbcondecor firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en_AU en" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-4" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="wraeth"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS CURL_SSL DRACUT_MODULES DVB_CARDS ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FCDSL_CARDS FFTOOLS FOO2ZJS_DEVICES FRITZCAPI_CARDS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LINGUAS LIRC_DEVICES MONKEYD_PLUGINS NETBEANS_MODULES NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS CROSSCOMPILE_OPTS ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm-linux hppa hppa-hpux ia64 ia64-hpux ia64-linux m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc-openbsd s390 sh sparc sparc64-freebsd sparc64-solaris sparc-fbsd sparc-solaris x64-freebsd x64-macos x64-openbsd x64-solaris x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-freebsd x86-interix x86-linux x86-macos x86-netbsd x86-openbsd x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Cygwin Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX Interix linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

WINDOWID="52428827"

WINDOWPATH="7"

XCURSOR_SIZE="0"

XCURSOR_THEME="Oxygen_Black"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/share:/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_SESSION_COOKIE="2bacdcfcb09fc8f38fe0d64a520e01cc-1377472736.637385-108499761"

XDM_MANAGED="method=classic"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

_="/usr/bin/emerge"
```

Cheers.

----------

## sjorna

Okay; got it!

So, the initial symptoms were:

Graphics not displaying correctly/as expected

Audio devices detected by alsa but not Kmix/no regular volume control

The graphics issue was caused by attempts to use the kernel-based radeon driver causing KDM to crash using OpenGL.  This caused KDM to automatically (and silently) disable OpenGL.  Re-enabling in Systemsettings -> Desktop Effects resolved this issue (once fglrx was installed).

The sound issue was that the hardware was detected by alsa(mixer), and devices were being populated in KDE sound device manager (phonon), however Kmix could not attach to or control any device.  I re-emerged using the pulseaudio USE flag (and installed pulseaudio) and this has now been resolved.

It seems that the audio problems were caused by the Gstreamer backend to phonon not being able to correctly detect or configure my devices.

I really appreciate the assistance provided.  :Smile: 

Cheers!

----------

